# Comparing BMW I-4 M50 to Tesla Model 3



## Footman (7 mo ago)

I am contemplating purchasing a Tesla Model 3 or BMW I-4 M50. I also posted this question on the BMW forum and obviously got biased responses. If anyone has driven or have informative information about the these two cars, I would appreciate any input.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

There is one simple reason that keeps me from considering any other brand- Tesla's supercharging network.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

The answer is easy, what do you want out of the car? 

I will say that the customer satisfaction for Tesla, with all of their issues is the highest on the market. 

Do you want a car like you have always had, or are you ready for a paradigm change?


----------



## Major Victory (Oct 25, 2018)

Footman said:


> I am contemplating purchasing a Tesla Model 3 or BMW I-4 M50. I also posted this question on the BMW forum and obviously got biased responses. If anyone has driven or have informative information about the these two cars, I would appreciate any input.


I had two BMWs in the past 335i and M3. I loved them both and if the I-4 were available would likely have transitioned to one. BMW like Porsche has its special quality. My pause would be how early BWM is on the full electric vehicle front and how it will mature. Funny how Tesla is the established player on this foot.

I like both red and white wine. Depends on your taste and needs. For me, the tech itch is much better scratched with Tesla than the handling itch with BMWs currently.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Footman said:


> I am contemplating purchasing a Tesla Model 3 or BMW I-4 M50. I also posted this question on the BMW forum and obviously got biased responses. If anyone has driven or have informative information about the these two cars, I would appreciate any input.


Anyone that is considering a Tesla really needs to just ask themselves one question. Will they be consistently driving 200+ miles away from home. If you need to go 200+ mi between charges, wether it's for road trips or daily work commute, then you absolutely need to get a Tesla. The SuperCharging network truly is the backbone of any value a Tesla brings. The vehicle itself doesn't bring much else to the table. It's extremely minimalistic and basic. It's a luxury priced car without any luxury! Assuming you just need it around town and plan on charging at home daily:

I'd go with the BMW if it's available without any ridiculous dealer markup. They also still qualify for the $7500 federal credit and you'd be paying luxury pricing for a luxury car, at a cheaper price then Tesla!


----------

